# old school vs new fair comparison and recapping



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

i finished recapping my earthquake pa 2300 and i can't beleive the tremendous improvement i heard.
bass is so tight and punchy and fast that i changed me tuned and added more bass and overall and added 2db at 31.5hz.
i wonder when we compare old school vs new amps if we take this into account.
i believe comparison is not fair and if two amps are close after a recap to the old own it will blow away the new one.
i don't know if such a dramatic improvement will be for full spectrum as for bass but i plan to recap more of my amps to find out.


----------

